# Felt F75 2014 in 7005 or 6061 aluminum?



## EndZone (Jul 11, 2014)

Hi!

New to this forum because of one single question. I hope you have the time to give me some thoughts on a bit of an odd question, I guess neither Felt nor Wiggle UK are open this weekend to answer:

I recently purchased a 2014 Felt F75 from Wiggle UK. On their website as well as on the Felt website, there is a picture of the bike where you can clearly see "7005" written on the seat stay. However, on the bike I received yesterday, it says "6061 ULTRALITE". 

Reading on the Wiggle site as well as the Felt site, all text states the frame as a 7005. So...why is my frame a 6061? How can this be? 

I know I can wait until Monday to call Felt or e-mail Wiggle, but I am dying for an answer 

Looking forward to your thoughts on this, fellow Felt bikers!


----------



## EndZone (Jul 11, 2014)

Nevermind, Wiggle is on to it now


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

EndZone said:


> Nevermind, Wiggle is on to it now


F75 Bikes for Europe are made from 6061.
-SD


----------



## EndZone (Jul 11, 2014)

Thank you SD, that is very interesting information! I've had a look at a lot of European sites and they all say it is 7005. Your information is very helpful!

Do you also know if the European version is using a Shimano R-565
crankset instead of the FSA Omega? Because thats what's on my bike, but all pics and info on the web says FSA.

And last of all, just out of curiosity, why does Felt use a different aluminum for
Europe..?


----------

